# Nikon D50 problem?



## nvr2low (Apr 20, 2006)

anyone have a problem with their LCD?  on blown out areas of pictures, especially the sky my lcd flashes back and forth from the white color to black.  it just keeps flashing, im thinking about taking the camera back, any ideas, is this a problem or is it normal?


----------



## Mohain (Apr 20, 2006)

Isn't that a blown highlights warning? It's showing you there is no information in the highlights and they will come out white. My camera does this but I have to push a button to view it. Perhaps you can configure it to not show as default if that's what you want, but it is a very handy tool?


----------



## Arch (Apr 20, 2006)

sounds to me like the highlight warning...... whaen you have a pic in the LCD push up and down on the round scroll button it should toggle between histogram/ highlight/info etc.... just keep scrolling to you get back to just the picture preview


----------



## darich (Apr 20, 2006)

Agree with 2 previous posters about it being a warning. My Canon 20D can do the same thing when viewing the histogram. Nikon will have a similar feature and as has been suggested it may be you need to change the default setting to turn it off.


----------



## nvr2low (Apr 20, 2006)

hmm, i havent got through the manual, ive just been learing it as i go so that could be it.  i just never noticed it until a couple days ago and now its comming up all the time.  Maybe i accidently turned it on, i will have to go home and read up on that.  Thanks alot guys, didnt know they did that.


----------



## dsp921 (Apr 20, 2006)

You probably hit the left or right arrow on the pad when you were in playback mode at one point.  At least on the D70S, doing that cycles through all the different modes; just the image, histogram, info on, highlights, etc.  Bet you hit the right arrow instead of the up or down to change image, I do that a lot...

Guess I should read all the replies before I say anything.  What they all said ^^^^


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 20, 2006)

not broke. feature


----------



## nvr2low (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks guys, i feel better now that i know there is a purpose for it.


----------

